# Earn Points for using Quik-Trak



## KayBee (Apr 13, 2010)

Just got this in my April Guest Rewards e-update e-mail:



> Earn 250 bonus points when you pick up your tickets at a Quik-TrakSM self-ticketing machine for travel April 13 through May 31, 2010. Register with promotion code 41310. Offer limited to member and member number addressed in this communication. Limit one bonus per member.


I only wish that you could earn points every time you used Quik-Trak, instead of just once! :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 13, 2010)

AU comes thru again! 

I'm at Chez Traveler West and over 2,000 miles away from Chez Traveler and my "regular" e-mail. But I was one of the lucky ones  and it took! I noticed this post on April 13 - and I am going to use the QT on April 14! :lol:

So thank you!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

no dice  , but i probably wouldn't be near a quik trak station anyway


----------



## BeckysBarn (Apr 13, 2010)

I think my nearest quik trak is Chicago or St. Louis <sigh> But I didn't get the e-mail anyway.


----------



## Cristobal (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice! 

edit: Nevermind...

I just saw the one-time only dealio.

That's okay. I'll still take the 250 points. 

edit #2: Now that I'm home and able to check my web-based email I don't see that promotion being offered to me. I guess it must be targeted.


----------



## Rumpled (Apr 14, 2010)

Don't think I saw the email, but I was able to register - so apparently I do have a target on my back.


----------



## AAARGH! (Apr 14, 2010)

AAAARGH!!!! I am not targeted. The code is invalid for me. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 14, 2010)

I didn't get an email but the promo code worked for me.  Awesome! Thats 250 MORE points i'll earn on National Train Day!!!!


----------



## Cristobal (Apr 14, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> AAAARGH!!!! I am not targeted. The code is invalid for me. :angry: :angry: :angry:


It didn't work for me either. 

I guess that those monthly lunch runs for points *do* have an adverse effect.


----------



## jmbgeg (Apr 15, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> AAAARGH!!!! I am not targeted. The code is invalid for me. :angry: :angry: :angry:


Did not work for me either.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 15, 2010)

Worked for me, and I never saw an email. I'm starting my homeymoon trip on Sunday, so perfect timing! Thanks KayBee!!!!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 15, 2010)

Ryan said:


> I'm starting my homeymoon trip on Sunday, so perfect timing!


Congratulations, and have a great "homeymoon." Marrying a gang member, eh?


----------



## Roger (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks KayBee.  I'm taking the train to Philly in May, so this is perfect timing. It let me register on the website, so I'm assuming I'll get the 250.


----------



## amamba (Apr 15, 2010)

I did not get the email but the promo code worked for me. Thanks!


----------



## fredevad (Apr 15, 2010)

Worked for me. National Train Day will be a nice point day on the Hiawatha with the Quick-Trak and Train Day Triple-Points (that seems to run through most of May):

100 x 3 = 300 MKE-CHI

+100 x 3 = 300 CHI-MKE

+250 Quick-Trak

--------------------

850 pts - not bad at all!


----------



## fredevad (Apr 15, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> AAAARGH!!!! I am not targeted. The code is invalid for me.


I haven't yet seen anyone in this thread that was or wasn't targeted say if they'd ever used Quick-Trak before...

Just to reiterate - I got the email, the code worked for me, and I did use Quick-Trak before (once when it wasn't broken in the MKE station).


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 15, 2010)

I didn't receive the email, I have used the machines before, I have an upcoming reservation where I will need to get the tickets in May and the code DIDN'T work for me. :angry:


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 15, 2010)

Apparently, I was targeted (I'm 2000+ miles away from home, so I can't say for sure), but the code took for me. And I use the QT machines all the time!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 15, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> I didn't receive the email, I have used the machines before, I have an upcoming reservation where I will need to get the tickets in May and the code DIDN'T work for me. :angry:


My fiancée is in the same boat.


----------



## Sue in KY (Apr 15, 2010)

fredevad said:


> I haven't yet seen anyone in this thread that was or wasn't targeted say if they'd ever used Quick-Trak before...


Well, I've never used a Quik-Trak, and I wasn't targeted, and the code *didn't* work for me.

(And I could've used it at the end of next week, when we're going to Arizona....) :angry:


----------



## IHC (Apr 15, 2010)

I occasionally use the Quick Trak machine at an unstaffed station near me. I was not targeted, and the promo code doesn't work for me.


----------



## fredevad (Apr 15, 2010)

Weird. There doesn't seem to be a correlation between using Quick-Trak and being a target market for this promo. I wonder what the criteria is?


----------



## nomis (Apr 16, 2010)

Code worked for me, and i have yet to receive an email bout it.


----------



## Cristobal (Apr 16, 2010)

fredevad said:


> Weird. There doesn't seem to be a correlation between using Quick-Trak and being a target market for this promo. I wonder what the criteria is?


How about the length of time since your last trip on Amtrak? Mine was only 3 weeks ago. :blush:

Maybe this promotion is targeted for those who haven't traveled with Amtrak recently?

Perhaps the cutoff is something more than 30, 60, or 90 days?


----------



## fredevad (Apr 16, 2010)

Cristobal said:


> How about the length of time since your last trip on Amtrak? Mine was only 3 weeks ago. :blush:


My last trip was January 18th (and I'm pretty sure that was the "one time" I used Quck-Trak).


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 16, 2010)

fredevad said:


> Cristobal said:
> 
> 
> > How about the length of time since your last trip on Amtrak? Mine was only 3 weeks ago. :blush:
> ...


My last time to use it was last October!


----------



## AAARGH! (Apr 16, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> fredevad said:
> 
> 
> > Cristobal said:
> ...


Same here.

I was not targeted.

But I WAS targeted for triple points for April AND May (Instead of double for April and triple for May). Code 4771.


----------



## amamba (Apr 16, 2010)

Cristobal said:


> fredevad said:
> 
> 
> > Weird. There doesn't seem to be a correlation between using Quick-Trak and being a target market for this promo. I wonder what the criteria is?
> ...


The code worked for me and I last traveled on amtrak between 60 and 90 days. I use QT machines all.the.time.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 16, 2010)

It worked for me, and I last used a QT only a few weeks ago! (Not that I'm complaining! :lol: ) So your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## Roadfool (Apr 16, 2010)

No clue what the criteria for this one is. I got the email even though I've been using the QT machine at least once a week for the last couple of months.


----------

